# [SOLVED]Problem z CHOST i libXmu

## demoh

Stawiam sobie Gentoo na laptopie, w make.conf na poczatku bylo CHOST ustawione dla 486 ale zmienilem na 686, odrazu po rozpakowaniu archiwum, a tutaj widac ze sie pluje o 486 ? Mam tylko gcc 4.1.2 tyle ze na stacjonarnym mam tak samo idziala :/

Co moze nie pasic?

mam taki blad podczas kompilowania libXmu:

```
cp Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-cp932.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-cp932.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-7.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-7.enc

cp Parser/Style/Tree.pm blib/lib/XML/Parser/Style/Tree.pm

cp Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-9.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-9.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/x-euc-jp-unicode.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-euc-jp-unicode.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/README blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/README

cp Parser/Encodings/euc-kr.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/euc-kr.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/windows-1250.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/windows-1250.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/windows-1252.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/windows-1252.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/big5.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/big5.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-3.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-3.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/Japanese_Encodings.msg blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/Japanese_Encodings.msg

cp Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-8.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-8.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-4.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-4.enc

cp Parser/Style/Subs.pm blib/lib/XML/Parser/Style/Subs.pm

cp Parser/Encodings/x-euc-jp-jisx0221.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-euc-jp-jisx0221.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-jdk117.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-jdk117.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-2.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-2.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-unicode.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-unicode.enc

cp Parser/LWPExternEnt.pl blib/lib/XML/Parser/LWPExternEnt.pl

cp Parser/Style/Objects.pm blib/lib/XML/Parser/Style/Objects.pm

cp Parser.pm blib/lib/XML/Parser.pm

cp Parser/Style/Debug.pm blib/lib/XML/Parser/Style/Debug.pm

cp Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-jisx0221.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-jisx0221.enc

cp Parser/Style/Stream.pm blib/lib/XML/Parser/Style/Stream.pm

cp Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-5.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-5.enc

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34/work/XML-Parser-2.34/Expat'

cp Expat.pm ../blib/lib/XML/Parser/Expat.pm

/usr/bin/perl5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/xsubpp -noprototypes -typemap /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/typemap -typemap typemap  Expat.xs > Expat.xsc && mv Expat.xsc Expat.c

i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gdbm -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe   -DVERSION=\"2.34\" -DXS_VERSION=\"2.34\" -fPIC "-I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i486-linux/CORE"   Expat.c

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

make[1]: *** [Expat.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34/work/XML-Parser-2.34/Expat'

make: *** [subdirs] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1305:   Called perl-module_src_compile

  perl-module.eclass, line 138:   Called die

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34/temp/build.log'.

```

Last edited by demoh on Mon Jul 09, 2007 9:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pawcyk

z czego instalujesz genciaka ??? jaka wersja LiveCd ??

----------

## meal

Zostaw i486, a w przyszłości zmienić na i686 i przekompilujesz sobie system z nowymi flagami.

----------

## Arfrever

Przeczytaj Zmiana wartości zmiennej CHOST.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## demoh

meal: Tylko ze ja zmienilem CHOST odrazu jak rozpakowalem archiwum stage.

Instalowalem ze stage3 dla 386.

A juz znalazlem co byl nie dobrze  :Smile:  Na jakims ruskim forum napisali ze trzeba przekompilowac perl do nowszej wersji i zadzialalo  :Smile:  Cos z tym portagem nie do konca jest dobrze :/ ale co tam nic nie moze byc idealne  :Razz: 

----------

## pawcyk

 *demoh wrote:*   

> meal: Tylko ze ja zmienilem CHOST odrazu jak rozpakowalem archiwum stage.
> 
> Instalowalem ze stage3 dla 386.
> 
> 

 

Skoro chciałeś docelowo 686 to dlaczego od razu takiego stage'a nie ściągnąłeś ??

----------

